# Fly Maggots



## DMJ (Sep 6, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knows what I can feed fly maggots? I have a ton of them that I found outside. I want to rear them to feed to my mantis. Please let me know the over all things about them like feeding, housing, temps and all the good stuff thanks.


----------



## Ian (Sep 7, 2005)

I have never fed the maggost I have raised, I just kept them warm, and gradually they started to pupate. However, when the flis emerge, I feed them on honey water to gut load them, seems to work okay.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## DMJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Can you at least tell me what kinda bedding you put in there? Thanks for the help Ian...you should be a Mod on here...


----------



## Ian (Sep 7, 2005)

lol dave. I have no substrate, I just put them in geo tanks, so they can all spread out, without piling on top of each other. Within a few days, they will darken in colour, and then go deep purple, and pupate. This has always proved to be a successful method.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

